# Please vote on puppy name!



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, so most of you know Boomer was the name the breeder gave him. My DH and DD want to keep it. I've tried, I really have. I liked it at first and thought OK, I'll keep it. Even DD's BF likes Boomer, buti think it's because he thinks it sounds "manly" to him, lol. 

But I really like Tyler. Tessa and Tyler. Has a ring to it ya know? Lately I can't get the name out of my mind.

So what do you think? Does he look like a Boomer or a Tyler?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

I like Tyler. It suits him. He's *sooo* cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, I like Tyler too. Boomer sounds like a bloodhound's name or a big, he-man type of dog. Just my opinion...... since you asked. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I like Tyler but just because it sounds just right with Tessa.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do like Tyler better too 

Amanda (who has Dora and Dasher!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan I am not sure, I think you may have to send him to me for awile so I can figure out which one fits best with his personality.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Jan I am not sure, I think you may have to send him to me for awile so I can figure out which one fits best with his personality.


I have a better idea. For a full personality profile you come HERE with your two so we can see how all 4 play together. :biggrin1: (btw, love the new avatars pics!)


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Tyler

If you can't get the name out of your head...it's cuz he's whispering it to you! :ear:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Tyler
> 
> If you can't get the name out of your head...it's cuz he's whispering it to you! :ear:


LOL...the last time I listened to whispers it was Tessa telling me she wanted a little brother. And look how fabulously that turned out :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh most certainly Tyler. Tell DH and DD--- that it is Ty for short---what would you call Boomer ---Boom? -- and Tyler is named after that ageless rock god Steven Tyler of Aerosmith(am I dating myself? I think the younguns like them too.) Which goes very nicely with all that long Hair Ty is sure to have. I mean is that a Havanese face of what?


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I LOVE Tyler (TY)! So cute. I think Boomer just says "I'm big, burly and have LOTS OF ATTITUDE.... He's adorable!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I like Tyler, I think of Boomer as more of a name for a big dog. Tyler has more havanese zip to it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, in the first pic he looks like a Boomer. But in that second one with the lick, he looks like a Tyler. If he answers to Tyler, then that's his name. Oh, and he is just too adorable!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well, since I named one of my all time favorite dogs "Tyler", I think it's a great name. He was a big lover too. Besides Tyler and Tessa sound great together. You will get a lot of people telling you however that they named their son that. Not too many human boys named "Boomer" I would imagine. LOL


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh most certainly Tyler. Tell DH and DD--- that it is Ty for short---what would you call Boomer ---Boom? -- and Tyler is named after that ageless rock god Steven Tyler of Aerosmith(am I dating myself? I think the younguns like them too.) Which goes very nicely with all that long Hair Ty is sure to have. I mean is that a Havanese face of what?


Missy, ound:ound:ound:

Those pics are almost enough to turn me off to the name, LOL!! He did give some great genes to his daughter Liv though!

But I have to admit that Aerosmith comes to mind when I hear the name Tyler too. I've wondered how I could incorporate that into his AKC name?

Oh, and I do have a friend with a grandson named Tyler.

So Tyler is pretty much unanimous isn't it? I wonder what DH will say when he comes home and his name has changed? :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jan..

I like Tyler also...:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I like Tyler


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love when people incorporate the call name to the registered name too! Lots of ideas from songs!!!

Amanda

P.S. Does Boomer have a really long tongue are we going to jinx him?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

He is definitely a Tyler.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think he is a Tucker!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I love when people incorporate the call name to the registered name too! Lots of ideas from songs!!!
> 
> Amanda
> 
> P.S. Does Boomer have a really long tongue are we going to jinx him?


well, here's a tongue shot, lol! So maybe this will jinx him? think he'll get fat lips too? ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm an alliteration nut. My vote is for Tyler...Tessa & Tyler, yep, works for me! :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I think he is a Tucker!!


NOOOOOOO!!!!!! Don't confuse me any more....LOL!!!! I actually like that name too and it was definitely in the running.

DH just called me and I ran the name Tyler by him and he's like uh, no, that's a "preppy" name. argh!! lol!

I'll have to use my womanly wiles to convince him....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tucker Tucker Tucker - I think that little face is a Tucker~!!

Sorry!! What a kissable face it is too!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Laurie, I think you will just have to get a 4th Hav and name him Tucker :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would but it would screw up my "L" theme - and besides we already have a Tucker in the neighborhood and he does NOT look like a Tucker.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Be careful Jan-----Tessa and Tucker are T and T together!ound:

I think you should choose his name---or better yet--put your names in a hat and draw it out...if it's your husband's name first....say,it's the best 2 out of 3! That is what we did! My kids did the cheat(best 2 out of 3) and it ended up my name anyway....Quincy!:whoo:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

tyler & tessa is a tongue twister when said quickly...i like boomer.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the name Tyler for him and his color is really turning a pretty red! He may end up like his daddy.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I love when people incorporate the call name to the registered name too! Lots of ideas from songs!!!
> 
> Amanda
> 
> P.S. Does Boomer have a really long tongue are we going to jinx him?


Wincroft's Sweet Emotion? or Wincroft's Walk This Way? I'm thinking Dude looks Like a Lady is out LOL.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I vote Tyler. Not only does he look like one, but I think Tessa and Tyler sound really cute together. Jocelyn


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- another thing I thought of- Tyler Tire, Tyler teeter, Tyler Tunnel- TA TA TA TA  But I still like Tyler and it isn't preppy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tyler it is!  He's adorable and I LOOOVEE that tongue shot! Precious!

Kara

PS. Does this mean I should name Gucci's future brother Gizmo or Gadget? heehee


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan- another thing I thought of- Tyler Tire, Tyler teeter, Tyler Tunnel- TA TA TA TA  But I still like Tyler and it isn't preppy!


Uh, oh! Hadn't thought of that! And with all the "Tessa's" I think i will have tons of troubling tongue twisters (sorry, couldn't resist! :biggrin1

Kara, oh yes, I like Gizmo and Gadget!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

anneks said:


> Wincroft's Sweet Emotion? or Wincroft's Walk This Way? I'm thinking Dude looks Like a Lady is out LOL.


LOL!!! I like those! I can see I will have lots of possibilities! (and Barbara does think he will be a red like his daddy!)

Julie, Does this mean I will have to put Boomer in the hat or can I stack the deck?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I like Tyler as well!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

Another vote for Tyler, and he is a cutie pie!! I the way Tess and Tyler sounds.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I throw my hat in the ring for Tyler too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JanB said:


> I have a better idea. For a full personality profile you come HERE with your two so we can see how all 4 play together. :biggrin1: (btw, love the new avatars pics!)


I will be in Indy next month with Riley & Monte to pick him up OK.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm with you Jan......TYLER!!! What a doll he is.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

If you cannot get Tyler out of your head, I say it was meant to be. :angel: Tessa and Tyler sound great together.

I do have to admit though, when I saw his beautiful red coloring, I thought of Tigger. But I am a Disney Fanatic.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am liking Tyler


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I will be in Indy next month with Riley & Monte to pick him up OK.


Will you bring him back fully house trained? :biggrin1:

P.S. both DH and DD don't agree with me on Tyler but they do both agree that I have the final say. Don't I have a smart well-trained family?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what's in a name...*

My first havanese was initially named Noa which means strength in Hawaiian. Sue Nelson was training us at the time and told me that Noa was too close to NO and even if I say "wrong" to correct, no is associated negatively.

Two syllable words work best for dogs I am told.

Yet, my dog is named Riki and here is what I call him:

Cardo, Riki tiki tavi, Tavi, Key, Rickers, and I am sure that there are many more...

Daisy Lu is called Lu Belle, You Belle, Yupee, You Baby, You you, and also many more.

I am sure that no matter what you call him, you will have many endearing names you use more often.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

JanB, I have been so busy with my new little one I completely missed out on your new addition! So this is Tessa's little brother ~ when did you get him? Wow, there sure is a spurt of new puppies!! Congratulations! He's a cutie!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I read through this entire thread to realize that Tyler has the vote. However, I LOVE the name Boomer. Of coarse, I have a dog name Brutus. Does it fit his personality? Or are you looking for a preppy, polo shirted, hair just so sort of guy? 

And Kara--Gizmo is a great name for Gucci's brother.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Linda, there was a Boxer puppy in my puppy agility class named Noah. Unfortunately he ran through his invisible fence and was hit by a car and killed last Saturday. So sad. I have heard that 2 syllables is best too.

Libby, we picked him up this past Saturday  He's doing so well and fitting in perfectly; it feels like he's always been here.

Cheryl, lol! You and my family are on the same page. They were calling him Boomer last night, then would catch themselves. Preppy? I don't think that describes any Havanese do you? He's a happy loving kissy face little guy. I think their full personality takes a while to develop and environment plays such a big part. I know it did with Tessa.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Ive got a Boomer~we call him Boo. Or Boo-boo, or Boos or anything else that rhymes with "oo" "my little boo goo fuzzywuzzy"!!! Boomer sounds like a big dog name but that is part of the irony too!!! But I kept thinking of the Boomer Esiason the foot ball player, a very good q-back!!!!. So I guess you know where my vote is...I know so many kids (boys and girls) named Tyler ~to me is people name. You could always go with Ty-Bo cuz he gives me a workout!!! !!!! LOL


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

SnobunnieNY said:


> Ive got a Boomer~we call him Boo. Or Boo-boo, or Boos or anything else that rhymes with "oo" "my little boo goo fuzzywuzzy"!!! Boomer sounds like a big dog name but that is part of the irony too!!! But I kept thinking of the Boomer Esiason the foot ball player, a very good q-back!!!!. So I guess you know where my vote is...I know so many kids (boys and girls) named Tyler ~to me is people name. You could always go with Ty-Bo cuz he gives me a workout!!! !!!! LOL


My husband liked the irony too  But then Tessa is a people name, although probably not so popular. And people names are used quite a lot w/dogs so that doesn't bother me.

My DD was calling him Boom-Boom.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Stay tuned....

I just went to the thread Tritia began when she named Bodie and made a list of all the suggestions I liked. There were lots of great suggestions. Tonight I will have DH and DD pick favorites and we will try Missy's suggestion of picking it out of a hat. maybe Tyler will stick and maybe not. I'd like it if we all agreed. Even though I am Queen :biggrin1:

I felt a little better when I saw she took 2 weeks to name Bodie, lol!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am having a lot of fun with the Tyler/Steve Tyler/Aerosmith references. Now THAT Tyler really does look like a Havanese with his shaggy hair! LOL

Good luck, Jan. Man, this can be such a difficult part of puppyhood, can't it? :biggrin1: Please let us know what the final verdict is! if there is one.......


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

anneks said:


> Wincroft's Sweet Emotion? or Wincroft's Walk This Way? I'm thinking Dude looks Like a Lady is out LOL.


I like your ideas! Also Wincroft's Livin' on the Edge, or Wincroft's Toys in the Attic!

Wincroft's Big Ten Inch is probably out too. :laugh:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Maybe DH could deal better with just Ty like Ty Cobb? My husband calls Toby "Fluffy" @@ how manly is that? Could damage Toby's self image. Did you decide yet?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm almost afraid to jinx it because Boomer/Tyler has undergone about 4 name changes in the last few days but for one reason or another they just wouldn't stick and didn't seem right.

But, finally we have one that everyone likes, even my kids and their SO's.

And Laurie suggested it:

His name is now Tucker! Thanks Laurie 

The only problem is we do the name rhyming as terms of endearment. So you have to be careful with Tucker. lol Although if you're mad at him it does have a certain ring to it ound:ound:

P.S. So I'm thinking of a car reference for his registered name. I didn't even know Tucker was the name of a car but it will be fun to play with names.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

okay, *Tucker and Tessa*.
Am I following this right?
Tucker ! Like Tucker Carlson ! Level-headed political analyst on MSNBC.
What other Tuckers are out there I wonder?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whooo I win a puppy???? 

I think he looks just like a Tucker - what a sweetie - happy to help!

Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver's brother is Tucker!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Tucker is an adorable name. I was going to make a bad joke, but thought better of it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Was Tucker Bodie's first name? 

I like it!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Aw. Tucker and Tessa sound great too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you came up with a name everyone agreed on. Names are a hard thing for me too.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

I am only 2 hours from Indy so after you lick him up you can drive down here for lunch and help determine if he is a Tyler. LOL! (with the price of gas that will be about...$100 extra driving).

I dont know if its getting old or severe brain damage but when I am yelling for dogs I RARELY get the dog's name right the first time. I usually have to go down the line of names until i get to the right one.:brick:


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Of course it should have read "when you PICK him up":doh:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Tucker is perfect! What an adorable pair those 2 are!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

I love Tucker. He's a cutie.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- glad everyone likes it. Tucker is a cute name for a cute puppy


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Was Tucker Bodie's first name?
> 
> I like it!


LOL, no. Someone suggested it, but it's my X boyfriend's wife's family business.  And there is a boy in my son's middle school, whose name is Tucker. I've heard of many kids in the principal's office for rhyming his name, LOL.

Glad you finally have a name. Sheesh..how can you go so long with out one? Oh wait..like you said, it DID take us two wks..didn't it??? ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Tucker is an adorable name. I was going to make a bad joke, but thought better of it.


It was probably nothing my family hasn't already said ound:

Abbe, lol! HE is a kisser/licker though  We already have him; the poor thing has been puppy no-name for a week. Or at least not a name that lasted more than a day  I'm 3 1/2 hrs south of Indy.

He is a total sweetheart, so happy, easy-going, and friendly to everyone (although he and Tessa have had a couple "conversations")

We had our son's graduation party yesterday and he was wonderful and quite the hit of the party. I've been keeping him busy meeting lots of friends and neighbors and other dogs. He's friendly to all.

He and Tessa play nearly non-stop, yet he's content to entertain himself or of course play with us. He loves fetch already. If he whines a little when we put him in the ex-pen Tessa goes and lays down beside the pen right by him. It's sooo cute. Housetraining is coming along pretty well.

I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop. Can things really be so great right from the beginning?? I just can't believe how wonderful he is and how well the 2 get along. He's just perfect.

Sorry for gushing, I just can't help it. :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tritia said:


> LOL, no. Someone suggested it, but it's my X boyfriend's wife's family business.  And there is a boy in my son's middle school, whose name is Tucker. I've heard of many kids in the principal's office for rhyming his name, LOL.
> 
> Glad you finally have a name. Sheesh..how can you go so long with out one? Oh wait..like you said, it DID take us two wks..didn't it??? ound:


You have me beat by one week so your forum record still stands


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, I missed the Tyler/Tucker thing altogether. I do understand how you can be ambivalent about a name though. Bailey's almost changed once or twice, until he finally started answering to it.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Wow, I missed the Tyler/Tucker thing altogether. I do understand how you can be ambivalent about a name though. * Bailey's almost changed once or twice, until he finally started answering to it*.


Cooper is 1.5..still waiting for him to answer ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia, I get that too with Milo and Bailey, the old selective deafness.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I really like Tucker . . . and he is a cutey!! I think a much better choice than Tyler (I think those Aerosmith photos did it for me LOL). I secretly wanted Tucker for our baby . . . , but the sons and DH overruled me. I remember it taking a week too. It was maddening!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I really like Tucker . . . and he is a cutey!! I think a much better choice than Tyler (I think those Aerosmith photos did it for me LOL). I secretly wanted Tucker for our baby . . . , but the sons and DH overruled me. I remember it taking a week too. It was maddening!!


I secretly think by Saturday the family finally agreed to a name to shut me up, haha. I went around all week with a piece of paper with lists of names saying "what do you think of...". I drove them all nuts  DD made me promise yesterday that I would not change it again.

Oh yeah, selective hearing. Very common among both human and canine kiddos. But a clicker helps (with dogs, not humans, lol). Every time they look at you when you call their name click and treat. They'll look but it doesn't necessarily mean they will obey


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

And where do I buy said clicker? I'd like one for my fur babies and one for my son. He never hears me. ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

pjewel said:


> And where do I buy said clicker? I'd like one for my fur babies and one for my son. He never hears me. ound:


They have them in "fishbowl" type containers at Pet Smart. They normally aren't labeled so I couldn't find them and had to ask a clerk. I bought several and leave them in various places around the house. They cost a little over a dollar each.

Let me know if it works with children  My DS is 22 and eats like half a cow a day so maybe if I threw him pieces of meat only when he did what I asked it would work, lol!! Hey, it works in zoos and that is exactly what my house has been like this past week with a new puppy and both kids home. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to go to PetSmart in the next couple of days so I'll look for it. Another quick question, also off topic, does anyone know where I can buy the bells you all use for the door. I want to try that with Bailey . . . and maybe Milo will learn to use it too.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I have to go to PetSmart in the next couple of days so I'll look for it. Another quick question, also off topic, does anyone know where I can buy the bells you all use for the door. I want to try that with Bailey . . . and maybe Milo will learn to use it too.


Geri, I bought mine at Hobby Lobby, they are the 'Christmas' bells on a red leather strip. I'm attaching a picture. Some people have expressed concern that a dog might get a paw or tongue in the open parts of the bell but as you can see Tessa can't even reach the actual bell, she just nudges the bottom with her nose so it bangs against the door. But if that is a concern you can buy ribbon and cow-type bells at any craft store and "make" your own.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

oh, and you can use the clicker with it too. Just rub a little PB or something yummy on it and when they nudge it, click and treat.

But with Tessa I thought she was too young to use it so I just rang it myself every time we went out the door and said 'let's go potty' as I opened the door. Then one day she rang it herself. So I was wrong about being too young!

Too bad she missed the part about bell-ringing being JUST for going potty ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks! I probably let the boys out twelve times the last few days, every time Milo either barked to get my attention or started jumping up at me. Problem was he was going out to play and Bailey had more "accidents" in the house yesterday than any other day so I decided to go back to some kind of schedule again.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Thanks! I probably let the boys out twelve times the last few days, every time Milo either barked to get my attention or started jumping up at me. Problem was he was going out to play and Bailey had more "accidents" in the house yesterday than any other day so I decided to go back to some kind of schedule again.


Geri, we have the same problem. Not w/accidents yet, but with wanting to go out constantly. Some days are like that. But when we had Tessa in FL and took her out on scheduled walks, even if they were just 10 min walks, life was so much better. A schedule helps so much and walks wear her out so she's less likely to look for entertainment in our yard. We made the mistake of letting Tessa have the run of our yard to sniff and explore from Day one. In retrospect we should have taken her out on a leash to a potty spot for scheduled potty breaks. We're trying to fix it now because she wants company while she's exploring and it drives us nuts. And we do things differently with Tucker


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Love the bells Jan. Can't wait to hear how it works Geri.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll let you know. I'm hopefully going to get it within a day or two.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on the new name! I like it a lot!

Jan, that's what I did. I made my own rope with bells from stuff I got at the dollar store. It isn't as attractive as yours, but it works.  A little toooooo well most days, but hey. Sammy won't even ring once, the brat!! He scratches at the glass patio door, but never ever wants to ring. We've tried so hard and he's the one that still pees and poops in the house. it's aggravating!


----------

